# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How to run INTERLEUKIN 15 (IL-15)

## goose

INTERLEUKIN -15 (IL-15)

This is one of the newer drugs appearing on the bodybuilding scene that I would like to comment only briefly on. The human body produces several growth factors that are mediators and intermediates. In short this means they translate or decrease/increase the effect of hormones and other growth factors. 

A study published in the Journal of Endocrinology in 1995 showed IL-15 doubled the rate of hypertrophy in skeletal muscle tissue. Interesting? Well the same study showed that stacking IL-15 with IGF-1 (insulin like growth factor-1; the stuff GH is converted into by the liver and other sites) increased muscular hypertrophy (excessive development/growth) by 500%. How is that for mediation? 











This is early days,so take with a pitch of salt.From my source,this is how you would run it.



What is the dosage/frequency of this product?

0.20-0.50mcg/KG ED (split dose in 2-3 for even blod
levels)

Half life is 6.5 hours.

How long would an effective cycle be?

20-30 days, although many have researched months on
end


> What is the shelf life of the powder and after it is
> reconstituted?

it is stable at room tem for 2 weeks
in fridge 2-8C it is stable for 12 month to 18 months
after reconstituion it is stable for 35 days at 2-8C

Hope to run it in 06,for just one month,will get more information from my crew,on side effects,looks good tho.


You can expect to gain around 6 pounds,of quality muscle.In a one month cycle.It is possible to run a small cycle for 1000$,so it`s not impossible.

goose4............

----------


## hulk100

i dont think that anyone knows for sure and i wouldnt use it now we still dont know much about it effects,sides etc

----------


## JohnnyB

What did the study say about doses used and was it done on humans?

JohnnyB

----------


## goose

This information I got is how the very few are running this compound today.We are talking the very few.I would say no one one this board has tried it.Just like IGF around 92,the very first breed of people who experimented with IGF,I have even read that Dorian Yates started IGF around 91,earlier than other pro`s,some speculation has pointed to his ASTONISHING Physique in 93,due to IGF,if you remember he was just so a head of the others,at that time.I got this information from an insider in athletics,and it has been confirmed with a research company who sells this product,that this is the correct dosage program,that athletes and BB who run this.As I said this is very early days,will take a decade to get to the point we are with IGF now,but you always have the guys who shoot early,like Dorian,it paid of for him.It`s very intresting times for BB,we have a couple of new anabolics that will change the furture just like in the 60`s.Scary thing is that they are available for us.Back in 92,only the pro`s could get IGF,times have changed with technology and the Expansion of this market,if you have the demand you will always find the supply.This is speculation,I have read that cancer cells could be one of the potential side effects,that why 4 week run would be a safe run, similar principle to slin.fear is a strong emotion,when the unknown is present.Thats why 99.9% with the expence will not try this for many years to come.

goose...................

----------


## Pinnacle

Are you trying to look like this goose?

----------


## Deal Me In

So if I take GH, IGF-1, IL-15, and a myostatin blocker I will be 500 lbs. at 2% bf, live to be 150 and have no need for AAS. I just want to make sure I have all of the information correct before I purchase my next cycle.  :Smilie:

----------


## majorpecs

So Goose..are you going to be the first on the board to run it?

----------


## JohnnyB

> This information I got is how the very few are running this compound today.We are talking the very few.I would say no one one this board has tried it.Just like IGF around 92,the very first breed of people who experimented with IGF,I have even read that Dorian Yates started IGF around 91,earlier than other pro`s,some speculation has pointed to his ASTONISHING Physique in 93,due to IGF,if you remember he was just so a head of the others,at that time.I got this information from an insider in athletics,and it has been confirmed with a research company who sells this product,that this is the correct dosage program,that athletes and BB who run this.As I said this is very early days,will take a decade to get to the point we are with IGF now,but you always have the guys who shoot early,like Dorian,it paid of for him.It`s very intresting times for BB,we have a couple of new anabolics that will change the furture just like in the 60`s.Scary thing is that they are available for us.Back in 92,only the pro`s could get IGF,times have changed with technology and the Expansion of this market,if you have the demand you will always find the supply.This is speculation,I have read that cancer cells could be one of the potential side effects,that why 4 week run would be a safe run, similar principle to slin.fear is a strong emotion,when the unknown is present.Thats why 99.9% with the expence will not try this for many years to come.
> 
> goose...................


Since LR3 IGF-1 didn't come out until '92, I'm wondering if the differance between Dorian and Ronnie is the half-life of LR3 over IGF-1  :Wink/Grin:  

All kidding aside, does anyone have access to this at this time or is it still in research labs?

JohnnyB

----------


## SPIKE

> All kidding aside, does anyone have access to this at this time or is it still in research labs?
> 
> JohnnyB



PM sent

----------


## JohnnyB

> PM sent


Got it :Wink: 

JohnnyB

----------


## alwayson

LR3 is almost 15 years old??!!!

or just regular igf?




when did it start being used in BB community??

----------


## JohnnyB

> LR3 is almost 15 years old??!!!
> 
> or just regular igf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did it start being used in BB community??


About 13 years old, as far as when did we start usingit (none pros) it's been 2 years or more

JohnnyB

----------


## goose

> PM sent



Do not send a source here,lol.I know 4 labs.3 are uk based.

goose4........

----------


## goose

> Are you trying to look like this goose?



No I want to look like this.



goose4.....

----------


## BajanBastard

Here's a little more info on IL-15.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=151386

I posted this a while back though so i guess it's a bit old.

----------


## goose

> So Goose..are you going to be the first on the board to run it?



I know ossie wants to try it in 06,I will get more information soon,the only thing I can't resist is temptation.Might even post pics-only arms.I am behind most you guys,have not even run slin,in no rush . :LOL:  




goose4.......

----------


## Pinnacle

> No I want to look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> goose4.....


If Interluekin 15 makes you look like that.I'll fly over the pond to give you a good ol' yankee screwin' :Big Grin:  


~Pinnacle~

----------


## SPIKE

> Do not send a source here,lol.I know 4 labs.3 are uk based.
> 
> goose4........




I"m sure you have them all already Goosie  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## goose

> If Interluekin 15 makes you look like that.I'll fly over the pond to give you a good ol' yankee screwin' 
> 
> 
> ~Pinnacle~




 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  


goose4...........

----------


## goose

[QUOTE=JohnnyB]Since LR3 IGF-1 didn't come out until '92, I'm wondering if the differance between Dorian and Ronnie is the half-life of LR3 over IGF-1  :Wink/Grin:  

All kidding aside, does anyone have access to this at this time or is it still in research labs?

The differance between with the greats.

"Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength." - Arnold Schwarzenegger

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

I did research on this drug about 8 years ago. It was made for boosting the immune system in aids victims. One of the sides was a compromised immune system after the treatment. In one case, it shut one patients immune system down for the count. Now who really knows how messed up that one patient was before the drug. A lot can change in 8 years, but i would do a lot more research on this drug before using it.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> I know ossie wants to try it in 06,I will get more information soon,the only thing I can't resist is temptation.Might even post pics-only arms.I am behind most you guys,have not even run slin,in no rush . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goose4.......


correct !

----------


## goose

> correct !



After the cycle,You will look like Yaxeni Oriquen, a great female from Venezuela :Wink/Grin:  


goose4................

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> After the cycle,You will look like Yaxeni Oriquen, a great female from Venezuela 
> 
> 
> goose4................


ROFLMAO.........................no way goose .lol.........
i am intrigued, for that you want to look alike to this girl 

remember, Pinn wish to.........

Quote Pinnacle.

If Interluekin 15 makes you look like that.I'll fly over the pond to give you a good ol' yankee screwin'

--------------------------------------------------------------------

screwin........................................f. uck .lol..........


and, i know, yaxeni is the 2005 ms olympia
badell is 3&#186; from vzla also.

----------


## BajanBastard

Bump, is IL-15 crap or not?

----------


## goose

> Bump, is IL-15 crap or not?




It`s looking this way at the moment(crap).Jay has great further information on this,but the general rule in the history of Medicine is just because a drug works on animals,does not mean it will automatically work on humans,with the recent lessons learnt on IGF, the new Exotics are best left alone at this present time.It`s a paradox.It`s always in the back of your mind what if they do work.........


goose4...

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

have to be buyed from big lab (imposible to do)
others are bogus,for sure.

----------


## goose

You think so ossie,this place is for real.

http://*******.com/products/cytokines/rHuIL-15.aspx

goose4..

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Thats insane^

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

> You think so ossie,this place is for real.
> 
> http://*******.com/products/cytokines/rHuIL-15.aspx
> 
> goose4..


i know it, is a big lab,is very expensive (around $3550 a mg),
at 50 mcg daily it will be 1.5 mg = $5325 a month.
at 80 mcg it will be 2.4 mg = $8520 ! ! ! a month !
by 2 months $17040...........................
the lab is cytoshop.

----------


## oswaldosalcedo

but can be bought, goose
i cant believe !

----------

